# AudioControl DQT in silver



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

It's mine...see my feedback and bid with confidence:

AudioControl DQT Audio Control DQT 24 bit 1/3 octave equalizer | eBay


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

I can attest..DiMora keeps his equipment MINTY fresh!! Nice piece


----------

